# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Vietnam >  Vietnamreise nach Da Nang,Hue und Hoi An 2020

## schiene

Letztes jahr waren wir das 2x in Vietnam.
Am 12.2.2020 gings von Bangkok Don Muang ab nach Da Nang wo wir gegen 19 Uhr ankamen.
Ich hatte schon im Voraus ein Hotel für 5 Tage gebucht. Insgesamt wollten wir 13 Tage in Vietnam
bleiben und vor Ort entscheiden was wir wann und wo machen.
Am Flughafen in Da Nang wurde alle Chinesen aus der Warteschlange bei der Immi sofort isoliert
und wurden zusammen weg begleitet.Sie mussten erst mal sich einem Gesundheitscheck gefallen lassem.
Wir tauschten noch 200 Euro in Dong und dann ging es mit einem Taxi zum Hotel wo uns das Personal
sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend empfing.Alles wurde genau erklärt und dann wurden wir aufs Zimmer begleitet.

Im Flugzeug wurde mit irgend einem geruchsfreien Stoff/Gas die Luft gereinigt.abe ich so noch nie zuvor
in einem Flugzeug gesehen

Der Flughafen von Da Nang machte einen sehr gepflegten und guten Eindruck auf uns



das Hotel giefiel uns gleich von der ersten Minute an







Als wir unser Zimmer bezogen hatten beschlossen wir uns von der Hotelterasse in
der 19.Etage einen Überblick über die Stadt zu verschaffen



danach suchten wir in der Nähe des Hotels noch ein Restaurant,aßen und tranken noch etwas
und sind dann relativ früh müde zu Bett



die ersten paar Tage hatte ich immer ein Problem mit dem Umrechnungsfaktor des Dong zum Baht
oder Euro

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir am nächsten Morgen ausgiebig gefrühstückt hatten mieteten wir uns direkt am Hotel
ein Moped und fuhren ziellos umher.Irgend wann sah ich ein Hinweisschild auf die Linh Ung Pagode
und wir beschlossen uns diese Pagode an zu schauen.
Mit dem Verkehr in Vietnam komme ich persönlich sehr gut klar und für kleine Mopeds bis 125 cm
braucht man auch hier keinen Führerschein.

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir die Tempelanlage besichtigt hatten fuhren wir zurück zum Hotel
und relaxten etwas am/im Pool in der 18.Etage.

----------


## schiene

Zum Abend fuhren wir wieder mit dem Moped umher und schauten uns das Farbspiel an der
Drachenbrücke an.Jeden Samstag und Sonntag um 21 Uhr speit der Kopf des Drachens Feuer
und Wasser. Hierzu wird die Brücke kurzzeitig für den Verkehr gesperrt.








An der Uferstrasse sahen wir ein größeres Restaurant mit Garten und beschlossen
da zum Abend zu essen.Der Fisch und das Fleisch war gut und auch für den Durst
gabs was   :: 
Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr kam uns Da Nang viel teurer vor als Hanoi oder Tam Cok

----------


## schiene

Am nächsten Morgen buchten wir kurzentschlossen einen Privatfahrer im Hotel welcher uns
zu den Ba Na Hills bringen sollte Eine Mischung aus Natur,Disneyland,histor.Gebäuden aus Europa
einem "Hofbräuhaus" Blumenschau,Kitsch ,Kitsch und Kitsch sowie einer tollen Bergbahnfahrt.
Wir vereinbarten  mit dem Fahrer welcher schon die Tickets für uns hatte das er uns wieder in 5
Stunden am Parkplatz abholen soll. Er gab uns noch eine Tel.Nr welche wir anrufen sollen falls
wir eher zurück wollen.Es gibt derzeit 5 Bergbahnen nach oben und wie ich sehen konnte wird eine weitere gebaut.
Die Bahn welche wir nutzten ist übrigens die Längste nonstop Seilbahn der Welt.

im Hotel warteten wir auf unseren Fahrer welcher wie in Vietnam gewohnt pünktlich vor Ort war

----------


## schiene

Oben angekommen empfing uns eine skurrile Mischung aus farbenfrohen Blumen,moderner Kunst,alten
Gebäuden und anderem.Wir liefen etwas umher und versuchten uns zu orientieren









da,da isser der richtige Weg....da schlug mein Herz gleich schneller  :: 



Gambrinus ist ein legendärer König, der als Erfinder des Bierbrauens angesehen wird.
Er muß ein guter König gewesen sein

die "heilige Halle" auf 1.400 Meter Höhe

----------


## schiene

Also gabs erst mal ne Stärkung auf dem Berg….

----------


## schiene

Gut gestärkt gings dann weiter auf der riesigen Anlage in Richtung "goldener Brücke"
Viele der Gaststätten hatten kaum Gäste da es ja keine Reisegruppen mehr gab.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Menschen hier sonst unterwegs sind.So kam es uns entgegen
und wir hatten genügen Zeit und Platz uns alles anzuschauen.












Mit einer anderen Seilbahn ging es etwas tiefer zur "goldenen Brücke"

----------


## schiene

Anschließend besuchten wir noch die Blumenschau













Nachdem wir uns alles angeschaut haben gings mit einer Seilbahn wieder nach unten
wo wir uns noch etwas umschauten und dann wieder von unserem  Fahrer abgeholt
wurden.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke für Deinen Bericht Schiene. Da bekommt richtig Lust auch mal hinzureisen. Verständigung mit Englisch, nehme ich an.

----------


## frank_rt

Hi, du einer. 
Wart ihr auch mal in Hội An. Zum Monatlichen Kerzenfest, ich hoffe doch.
Ich war zu schnell. Hội An steht ja im Titel

----------


## schiene

> Danke für Deinen Bericht Schiene. Da bekommt richtig Lust auch mal hinzureisen. Verständigung mit Englisch, nehme ich an.


Wir sind mit engl.ganz gut in Vietnam durchgekommen,um einiges besser als in Thailand
@frank
ja da waren wir auch,kommt noch.....

Wir beschlossen während der Rückfahrt noch den Cho Han Markt zu besuchen welcher ca.15 Minuten Fußweg entfernt von unserem Hotel liegt.Hier gibts auch jede menge Goldhändler bei welchen man Euro in Dong tauschen kann.Banken Tauschen nur Baht und Doller aber keine Euros.
Das große Gebäude mit unzähligen Händlern ist nicht unbedingt sehenswert aber es gibt hier alles von Gewürzen,Plastikzeugs,Kitsch und Kleidung.Naja,man kann es sich mal anschauen aber mehr als ein paar
hübsche Aschenbescher für unsere Bar haben wir nicht gekauft.
Wer hier kauft muß handeln und ich habe immer weniger als 50% der geforderten Geldsumme bezahlt.




Zum Abend hin besuchten wir das Rainforest oder "Vogelnest" wie ich es nannte.Ein Restaurant unweit unseres Hotels.Das Essen war gut nur gabs hier keinen Alkohol.
Wer mit seiner Thaifrau in Vietnam unterwegs ist oder selbst wie ich gerne sehr scharf ißt sollte immer ein 
Behältnis mit Chillis bezw. Chillipulver dabei haben denn scharf ist hier kein Essen. Meist bestellten wir Chillis nach und oft gabs nur nen kleines Schälchen oder 1-2 Chillis.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Nudelsuppe auf dem Foto, ist das die berühmte Pho-Vietnamesische Reis-Nudelsuppe, die es in verschiedene Varianten gibt?
Im Asia-Laden gibt es eine Fertigkräutermischung für diese Suppe, mit den gebräuchlichsten Gewürze wie Zimt, Ingwer, Nelken, Anis sowie frischer Basilikum, Minze und Koriander. Die Brühe sollte bei traditionellen Rezepten mindestens 24 Stunden kochen.

----------


## schiene

> Die Nudelsuppe auf dem Foto, ist das die berühmte Pho-Vietnamesische Reis-Nudelsuppe, die es in verschiedene Varianten gibt?
> Im Asia-Laden gibt es eine Fertigkräutermischung für diese Suppe, mit den gebräuchlichsten Gewürze wie Zimt, Ingwer, Nelken, Anis sowie frischer Basilikum, Minze und Koriander. Die Brühe sollte bei traditionellen Rezepten mindestens 24 Stunden kochen.


Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen,aber das Essen in Vietnam war nicht sonderlich gut abgesehen von den Suppen,die waren echt super.

Am nächsten Tag fuhren wir mit einem Taxi an einen der angeblich schönsten Strände
der Stadt.Wir zahlten für die beiden Liegen+Tisch und Sonnenschirme 100.000 Dong
was knapp 4 Euro entspricht.
Der Strand liegt direkt an der Strasse und wohl gefühlt haben wir uns hier nicht so richtig.
Kaum Schatten und die Sonne brannte auch ziemlich hart.
Doch dann erlebten wir noch ein Schauspiel welches ich so noch nie gesehen habe,
Innerhalb von 4 Minuten zog eine dicke Nebelwand vom Meer her auf,verhüllte alle Gebäude
und war genau so schnell wieder weg.Das war etwas gespenstig...Fog, Nebel des Grauens 
Wir blieben insgesammt 4 Stunden und entschlossen uns den Tag weiter am Hotelpool zu verbringen


















Am Strand haben wir beschlossen nach den 5 Tagen Da Nang zu verlassen und nach der alten
Hauptstadt Hue zu fahren.Dies wollten wir mit dem Zug und auf anraten einer Angestellten im
Hotel holten wir uns die Tickets schon 2 Tage im Voraus.Dafür muss man am Bahnhof ein
gültiges Ausweisdokument vorlegen.Sonst gibts keine Tickets! Nachdem wir dies erledigt hatten
sind wir zum Abendessen in ein italienisches Restaurant wo das Essen ganz ok war.

----------


## schiene

Den letzten Tag in Da Nang verbrachten wir am Hotelpool und liefen noch etwas in der Nähe des
Hotels umher wo wir auch dieses Restaurant mit den vielen alten Autos sahen.














unser Hotel war auf Grund seiner Farbe immer wieder schnell zu finden.
In Da Nang gibt es 2 Hotels dieser Kette

----------


## schiene

Beim Auschecken im Hotel wurde uns gesagt das sie uns eigentlich kostenfrei zum Flughafen fahren
wollten da wir 5 Tage im Hotel waren. Naja,so fuhren sie uns umsonst halt zum Bahnhof.
Der Zug war voll belegt und die Fahrt dauerte ca.2,5 Std.Leider war es sehr bewölkt und regnerisch
aber was solls,es machte auch so Spass.Nur das Bier war warm und gabs mit Plastikbecher und etwas Eis.












unser Hotel welches ich schon im Voraus für sehr günstige 15 Euro inkl.Frühstück
gebucht hatte lag in einer kleinen Seitengasse und machte einen netten Eindruck
auf uns.




Das Zimmer war schon etwas abgewohnt aber für 15 Euro sollte man auch nicht zu viel erwarten.
Das Personal war sehr hilfsbereit und nachdem wir uns eingerichtet hatten gingen wir etwas essen.
Hue gefiel und von Anfang an viel besser als Da Nang und auch das Essen war hier viel besser.

----------


## schiene

Nach dem Essen ruhten wir uns auf dem Zimmer noch etwas aus und hofften das der Regen
etwas nach lies.
Gegen 19 Uhr zogen wir bei leichtem Nieselregen los und entschieden uns für  "He Army" wo es Livemusik gab.
Es gab hier unzählige hübsche Bars, Restaurants ,Kneipen aber da es regnete wollten wir nicht so weit rum laufen.Wir aßen noch eine Kleinigkeit,tranken paar Bierchen und gingen gegen 21 Uhr wieder zurück zum Hotel und schliefen sehr gut bis zum nächsten Morgen.

----------


## wein4tler

Inmitten von Kriegsrelikten zu speisen, würde meinen Appetit nicht sehr erhöhen. Hoffentlich sind die Granaten nicht scharf, sondern nur der Chili im Essen.

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir gefrühstückt hatten liefen wir bei Regen zur Zitadelle von Huế.
Hue war auch bis 1945 die Hauptstadt Vietnams.Die Zitadelle enthält einen
Kaiserpalast nach dem Vorbild der Verbotenen Stadt in Peking und ist heute
ein UNESCO-Welterbe.
Die gesammte Anlage ist von einem riesigen Wassergraben umgeben


Auch in Vietnam zahlen Ausländer mehr Eintrittsgeld wie Einheimische,Dies
traf auch auf meine Frau oder andere Asiaten zu.

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Bilder der Anlage











eine bekannte vietnamesische TV Moderatorin drehte hier gerade für eine TV Sendung

----------


## schiene

diese roten Fußwegsteine sind bei Feuchtigkit brutal glatt und es hat einige Besucher
flach gelegt.Das da noch nichts  gegen gemacht wurde (ausser Hinweisschilder) wundert
mich denn es ist wirklich extrem und gefährlich

----------


## schiene

Eines der vielen Gebäude in der Anlage wurde auch von Thailand Supportet



Am Ausgangsbereich gibt es noch einen großen Souvenirshop und ein paar
Handwerker welchen man über die Schulter schauen kann.

----------


## schiene

Unweit der Anlage sahen wir noch dieses kleine millitär.Freilichtmuseum welches aber geschlossen war.
Daher nur Bilder von der Straßenseite aus fotografiert.









da es wieder anfing mit stärkerem Regen nahmen wir uns ein Taxi und fuhren die kurze Strecke
zum Hotezurück.
Gleich neben dem Hotel gibt es ein kleines Restaurant wo wir diese wirklich vorzügliche Nudelsuppe gegessen haben.

----------


## schiene

Abends wurde auch das Wetter besser und wir gingen etwas essen.
Ich entschied mich für Frösche in Pfeffersoße und meine Frau nahm
die Rippchen im Topf.Beides war überraschend sehr lecker   :Hungry: 





nach dem Essen liefen wir noch etwas umher und beschlossen in
"He Army" Restaurant zu besuchen wo es wieder Livemusik gab.

----------


## schiene

Am nächsten Tag frühstückten wir ausgiebig und danach fuhren wir mit einem Taxi
zu der "Khai Dinh Tomb" Anlage.Unser Fahrer schaltete dann dort das Taxometer ab 
und wartete auf uns.Das Wetter war an diesem Tag angenehm und sonnig.Es war nicht 
viel los aber genau vor uns war gerade eine vietnamesiche Reisegruppe angekommen.

----------


## schiene

"Das Grab von Khải Định ( Vietnamesisch : Lăng Khải Định ), offiziell Ung Mausoleum ( UNG Lăng , Hán tự : 應陵 ), in Chau Chu Berg in der Nähe befindet sich Huế in Vietnam . Es wurde gebaut Khải Định , der zwölften Kaiser der Nguyen - Dynastie . Es wurde von 1920 bis 1931 unter 11 Jahren gebaut abzuschließen. Das Grab ist eine Mischung aus westlichen und östlichen Architektur. Es ist außerhalb der Hauptstadt des Farbtons auf einem steilen Hügel."

----------


## wein4tler

Schöne Anlage und ansprechender Reisebericht. Danke Uwe!

----------


## schiene

> Schöne Anlage und ansprechender Reisebericht. Danke Uwe!


Schön wenn es gefällt  ::  :: 

Nachdem wir die  "Khai Dinh Tomb" Anlage besichtigt hatten fuhren wir mit unserem Taxi
weiter zu einer weiteren Anlage deren Namen ich nicht mehr weiß.

----------


## frank_rt

Kann es sein das es Tomb and gardens of Tu Duc emperor in Hue, Vietnam ist

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, das ist es. 
Das Grab befindet sich etwas außerhalb der historischen Stadt Hue in Zentralvietnam. Es umfasst rund 225 Hektar. Es liegt in einer Reihe von Gärten und die Landschaft ist atemberaubend. Es gibt ungefähr 50 kleine bis mittelgroße Gebäude im Park. Sie liegen alle neben einem See mit einer kleinen Insel namens Tinh Khiem. Der Kaiser jagte dort Vögel und angelte Fische. Das Wasser des Sees ist mit Lotusblumen bedeckt und eine Seite wird von einem Kiefernwald begrenzt. Die beiden auf Stelzen erbauten Pavillons am See sind als Xung Khiem Ta und Du Khiem Ta bekannt.

Kaiser Tu Duc, einer der am längsten regierenden Monarchen in der Geschichte der Nation, errichtete einen wirklich bemerkenswerten Grabkomplex.
Tu Duc wurde 1829 als Prinz Nguyen Phuoc Hoang Nham geboren und wählte Tu Duc als seinen Herrscheramen, als er 1847 die Nachfolge seines Vaters antrat. Er war Mitglied der Nguyen-Dynastie und versuchte, Vietnam vom Rest der Welt isoliert zu halten, um dem Land die Freiheit zu bewahren. Tu Duc, der 36 Jahre lang regierte, widersetzte sich französischen Kolonisten und verfolgte im Rahmen seiner antiwestlichen Haltung, christliche Missionare. Er versuchte, einen Mittelweg zwischen China und Frankreich zu finden, die beide das Land dominieren wollten. Die Franzosen besiegten die vietnamesische Armee, nachdem diese ihr Land tapfer verteidigt hatten und eroberten ganz Vietnam, nachdem sie die chinesische Armee mit der schwarzen Flagge besiegt hatten. Tu Duc war gezwungen, eine Marionette des französischen Kolonialregimes zu werden, aber er galt weithin als der letzte wirklich unabhängige vietnamesische Monarch.
 In den 1860er Jahren, lange vor seinem Tod im Jahr 1883, begann er Pläne für sein Grab in der Nähe der königlichen Stadt Hue zu schmieden. Das Bauprojekt dauerte viele Jahre und absorbierte so viele Ressourcen, dass es zu mehreren Aufständen und einem Putschversuch führte. Nachdem er niedergeschlagen worden war, nutzte Tu Duc den Palast und die Gebäude des Grabes als seine Residenz.
Tu Duc beaufsichtigte das Grab persönlich während seines Baus und verbrachte dort viele Stunden. Er jagte Wild in den Gärten des Grabes und komponierte Gedichte und wurde trotz aller Arbeiten um ihn herum von seinen geschätzten 100 Konkubinen unterhalten.
Kaiser Tu Duc ist hier jedoch nicht begraben. Sein Adoptivsohn und Erbe wurde auf dem Gelände von Tu Ducs Grab beigesetzt, während die Grabstätte des ehemaligen Kaisers bis heute ein Rätsel bleibt, da die 200 Arbeiter, die ihn beerdigten, enthauptet wurden, um das Schweigen zu gewährleisten.
Die Hauptgebäude auf dem Gelände sind das Kaisergrab und der Tempel, die beide unter dem Einfluss der chinesischen Architektur erbaut wurden. Ein kunstvoll dekoriertes Tor, bekannt als Vu Khiem, führt zum großen Park. Besucher betreten den Ehrenpavillon, der zwischen zwei Skulpturenreihen mit Mandarinen, Pferden und Elefanten verläuft.
Der Ehrenpavillon führt zum Hof der Stelen, wo über 20 Stelen an den Kaiser und seine Familie erinnern. Eine der Stelen ist 6 m hoch und angeblich die höchste in ganz Vietnam.

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir die zwei Anlagen besichtigt hatten fuhren wir wieder zurück zu unserem Hotel
wo wir in der Nähe noch etwas gegessen haben. Zum Abend tranken wir in verschiedenen
Bars noch paar Bierchen und sind relativ früh zu Bett da wir für den nächsten Tag einen Ausflug
in den Bach Ma Nationalpark machen wollten. Diese Tour habe ich noch abends gebucht da gutes
Wetter vorausgesagt wurde.

----------


## schiene

*Der Bach Ma Nationalpark*
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nation...A%A1ch_M%C3%A3
Schon 08 Uhr wurden wir mit einem Minibus am Hotel pünktlich abgeholt.Im Bus waren
noch zwei sehr nette ältere deutsche Herren welche ebenfalls die Tour gebucht hatten.
Mit dem Bus ging es zum Eingangsbereich wo uns auf engl.unsere Tagestour erklärt wurde.
Danach gings auf einer kleinen schmalen Strasse auf 1.400 Meter hoch.Die Fahrt war schon
beeindruckend.Oben angekommen umgab uns immer mehr der Nebel.Wir mussten
ca. 25 Minuten noch bis zum Gipfel laufen.





 ein Bunker der Vietkong von wo aus der Hubschrauber Landeplatz der Amis immer
wieder angegriffen wurde.Gesehen haben wir allerdings keine mehr

----------


## schiene

Oben auf dem Gipfel gabs noch einen Kaffe oder Tee welchen unser Guide mit dabei hatte
und dann ging es ca.10 Minuten mit dem Auto zu einem anderen Ausganganspunkt von wo
aus wir den 5 Seenweg laufen wollten.
Nach 2 KM noch ganz gutem Weg wurden wir gefragt "Easy oder haevy Way". Ich überlies zum
Glück den beiden Herren und meiner Frau die Wahl und sie entschieden sich für den schweren
Weg welcher auch wirklich diesen Namen verdient hatte.
Teilweise hangelnd,kletternd,steigend und über Wasser und Stein ging es ca.2 Stunden durch
den Dschungel.Ein Gruppe hinter uns wurde sogar mit Gurten und Seilen ausgerüstet welche
zur Sicherung dienen sollten.
Wer nicht ganz fit ist oder nur Sandalen an hat sollte dringendst diesen Weg nicht nehme.

von diesem Hotel mit Gasthaus starteten wir unsere Tour

----------


## wein4tler

Da am Bach entlang, scheint es ein sehr rutschiger Weg zu sein. Da braucht es gutes Schuhwerk.

----------


## schiene

Meine Frau hatte viel Spass bei der Kletterei und manchmal musste ich das
Schritttempo etwas drosseln  :: 




die kleine Essenboxtasche hatten wir von unserem Führer schon beim
Start der Wanderung bekommen und der Inhalt wurde am 2.See bei einer
Pause verzehrt.

----------


## schiene

Unser Hauptziel war ein über 300 Meter hoher Wasserfall welchen wir leider
nur von oben betrachten konnten.
Vom Wasserfall aus ging es ca. 30 Minuten einen schmalen aber gut begehbaren
Dschungelpfad zurück wo an einem Parkplatz schon unser Minibus schon wartete.
Es war eine für uns sehr anstrengende aber auch sehr schöne Dschungelwanderung.

von hier aus war es nicht mehr all zu weit bis zum großen Wasserfall



endlich am Ziel.....

"Lucky" wie immer sehr wagemutig am über 300 Meter tiefen Abgrund



zurück  zum Bus ging es dann den einfachen Weg

diese schmale Strasse sind wir bis auf 1.400 Meter hoch und natürlich
auch wieder runter gefahren

----------


## schiene

Zum Abend sind wir dann noch etwas essen gegangen und spürten beide das es wohl am
nächsten Tag einen gewaltigen Muskelkater geben wird.
Für den nächsten Tag hatte ich im Hotel ein Privattaxi bestellt welches uns nach Hoi An
bringen sollte wo wir die nächsten 3 Nächte bleiben wollten.

----------


## wein4tler

Der vietnamesische Rotwein, des Produzenten Vang Dalat, ist ein Traubenwein, verschnitten mit fermentiertem Maulbeersaft, mit 16% Alkoholgehalt. Vietnamesen verwenden ihn als Kochwein. Eleganz am Gaumen wird man mit diesem Wein nicht erleben. Die Wein- Produktion scheint in einem Gebiet hergestellt zu werden, wo der Wein zu heiß wird, wodurch flüchtige Aroma-Verbindungen entstehen und die Farbe und die oxidativen Verbindungen schneller abgebaut werden. Es kann also sein, dass die Weinproduzenten die Spitzen ihrer Fermentationstemperatur nicht gut genug handhaben. Das geht auf die Qualität des Produktes. Die vietnamesische Weinindustrie ist noch jung, und ich hoffe, dass sich Vang Dalat in Zukunft verbessert.

----------


## schiene

> Der vietnamesische Rotwein, des Produzenten Vang Dalat, ist ein Traubenwein, verschnitten mit fermentiertem Maulbeersaft, mit 16% Alkoholgehalt. Vietnamesen verwenden ihn als Kochwein. Eleganz am Gaumen wird man mit diesem Wein nicht erleben.


Naja,man konnte ihn trinken und es gab auch keine " Kopfaua"  :: 

Beim Aufstehen am nächsten Morgen verspürten wir beiden einen ziemlich starken Muskelkater
in den Beinen und jeder Schritt war beschwerlich  ;D
Nachdem wir gefrühstückt hatten ging es ca 2,5 Std.(130 Km) mit einem Privattaxi nach Hoi An welches
unser nächstes Ziel war.Das Hotel hatte ich auch schon im Voraus für günstige 20 Euro pro Tag inkl.Frühstück gebucht.

Da wir schon Vormittags gegen 11 Uhr ankamen mussten wir noch etwas warten bis unser Zimmer
fertig war.Wir liesen unsere Taschen im Hotel und liefen etwas umher und aßen eine Kleinigkeit
in einem schönen Hotelgarten direkt am Fluß etwas.

unser Privattaxi kostete 50 Dollar für die Fahrt von Hue nach Hoi An

----------


## schiene

Gegen 13 Uhr konnten wir unser Zimmer beziehen und schauten uns danach ein wenig im Hotel
um. Es gibt eine große Dachterasse mit Gym und auch das Frühstücksbuffet gibt's hier.
Dann gings an den Pool wo es auch eine Bar und ein Billardtisch gibt.Auch wenn es schon etwas älter war, zum Preis für 20 Euro konnte man nix sagen ;}

die Hotellobby.

----------


## schiene

Hoi An kam uns etwas kitschig vor mit seinen unzähligen überall leuchtenden Laternen.
Restaurants gab es zur Genüge an beiden Seiten des Flußes und die Auswahl war goß.
Etwas nervig waren die Werber für Bootsfahrten und Lampignionverkäufer aber das sehe
ich nicht so verbissen.









ein kleines Strassentheater

----------


## schiene

Am nächsten morgen frühstückten wir ausgiebig auf der Dachterrasse des Hotels
und mieteten uns ein Moped direkt aus Ausgang des Hotels. Das Wetter war
bewölkt und aber das störte uns nicht. Unser Ziel war das Meer und wir wollten die
Gegend etwas erkunden.




die See scheint hier immer sehr windig/stürmisch zu sein und das Land wurde
mit Sandsäcken und Beton geschützt.Schön war der Strand nicht  und wir fuhren weiter
bis zu einem kleinen Hafen wo  wir erst mal nen Bierchen tranken.
Hier wurde uns der Gua Dai Strand empfohlen wo es uns sehr gut gefiel.


leider wurde es immer dunkler und sogar etwas Regen kam auf.Trotzdem mieteten wir
zwei Liegen + Sonnen/regenschirm und blieben hier.Es gab europ.Toiletten,Duschen,Bier
und zu essen.









etwas später kam auch wieder die Sonne heraus und es wurde noch
ein schöner Tag

----------


## schiene

Nachmittags sind wir dann wieder zurück nach Hoi An und liefen etwas in der Stadt umher und besuchten
eine gr.Markthalle und gingen anschl.in der Nähe des Hotels noch etwas Essen
diesen buddh.Tempel schauten wir uns auch noch an....









das Essen war gut und zum Nachwürzen hatten wir ja immer eine Dose mit Chillipulver dabei

----------


## schiene

Da es uns am Cua Dai Strand sehr gut gefallen hat beschlossen wir wieder
mit dem Moped dahin zu fahren.Das Wetter war super und das Meer hatte auch
an diesem Tag einen guten Wellengang.



diese kleinen Runden Boote wiegen ca.300 Kg und es ist erstaunlich wie die Fischer
damit weit aufs Meer heraus fahren.Dazu stelle ich nich ein Video ein








Es war sehr erstaunlich wie schnell die Fischer mit ihren runden Booten auf dem Meer
drausen waren.Nach einer Stunde konnte ich sie selbst mit meinem Fernglas nicht
mehr sehen.

----------


## schiene

Abends buchte ich im Hotel noch für den nächsten Tag einen Ausflug zu den
Marble Mountains bei Da Nang.
https://de.other.wiki/wiki/Marble_Mountains_(Vietnam)

die erste Höhle soll der Weg in den Himmel zeigen,so wurde es uns erklärt  ::

----------


## schiene

der Weg in den Himmel

----------


## schiene

Vom Berg oben hatte man eine tolle Aussicht












25 Minuten Aufenthalt hatten wir in diesem Verkaufsgeschäft für Steinfiguren/Möbel und alles rund
um den Stein bevor es zum Mittagessen ging.



in diesem kleinen sehr versteckten Restaurant gabs dann unser schmackhaftes
Mittagessen.
Unsere "Reisegruppe" bestand aus 9 Personen aus 7 verschiedenen Ländern.
Kolumbien,Spanien,Norwegen,England,Thailand,Deutsc  hland und Polen

----------


## schiene

Nach dem Mittagessen ging es weiter zu einer Höhle welcher man nachsagt es wäre der Weg in
die Hölle   :: 


mit diesem Aufzug konnte man auch auf den Berg hoch fahren.
Wir wählten aber den Weg durch die Hölle.


der "Rat der Bösen"


der "Chef" persönlich






ein sehr diabolischer Blick....  :: 
...aber nach 20 Jahren Ehe kann das niemanden mehr erschrecken  ::

----------


## schiene

In der Höhle der Hölle waren viele Qualen welche man da erleiden kann nachgestellt






das Zentrum des" Bösen"



Erleuchtung in der Hölle


wieder im Freien...

----------


## schiene

Nach dem Himmel und der Hölle gings weiter zu dem so genannten Affenberg wo wir schon 
am 2.Tag unseres Aufenthalts in Da Nang mit dem Moped waren.Allerdings gabs an  diesem 
Tag keine Affen zu sehen.War ihnen wohl zu warm.






Blick auf Da Nang

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, danke für Deinen interessanten Reisebericht. Dieser macht richtig Lust das Land der Vietnamesen zu besuchen. ::

----------


## schiene

Die wirklich schönen und abwechslungsreichen 13 Tage in Vietnam waren schnell vorbei und es ging
früh morgens wieder zurück nach Bangkok.Am Flughafen bot uns ein älterer Taxifahrer an uns für
4.500 Baht nach Prakhon Chai zu fahren.Er war uns sehr sympatisch und so stimmten wir zu.Er fuhr
sehr gut und lies das Taxometer laufen.Als ich ihn fragte warum,sagte er es ist nur für die Polizei falls
kontrolliert wird.
Bei Nong Ki machten wir noch einen kleinen Stop in unserem Lieblingsrestaurant auf der Strecke.
Als wir in Prakhon Chai ankamen zeigte das Taxometer genau 4.600 Baht an  :: 
Ich gab ihm 5000 Baht und sagte es wäre so ok worauf er sich tausende mal bedankte und wieder
zurück nach Bangkok fuhr.

die Sitzeabstände im Flugzeug waren für mich etwas eng aber es sind ja nur
90 Minuten Flug


kurze Pause auf der Fahrt nach Prakhon Chai





der Westernsaloon

----------


## schiene

> Schiene, danke für Deinen interessanten Reisebericht. Dieser macht richtig Lust das Land der Vietnamesen zu besuchen.


Das war unser 2.Besuch in Vietnam wobei ich sagen muß das uns der Norden wo wir das 1x waren besser gefallen hat.
Ich kann gerne noch diesen Bericht mit hier einstellen wenn es gewünscht wird.
Der nächste Vietnambesuch soll dann in den Süden gehen.

----------


## frank_rt

na dann mach mal

----------


## Erwin

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren.

Das weckt Erinnerungen. Ich war, als Vietnam zweigeteilt war, sehr oft dort. Was heute Thailand für mich ist, war früher Südvietnam für mich. Am 30.4.1975 ist Saigon gefallen oder befreit worden, je nachdem wie man es sieht. Zuletzt war ich März 1975 dort (man konnte damals praktisch bis zuletzt mit Neckermann preiswert dorthin reisen),  bis die Botschaft mich anrief und sagte, ich solle sofort nach Hause zurückkehren. Was ich natürlich auch tat. Erst sehr viele Jahre später konnte ich wieder hin. 
Erwin

----------

